# General > Business >  Air con recharge service's

## tweeter

Caithness Air Con Service's is a new business situated in wick but also offering a mobile service covering Caithness and Sutherland.  We service all automotive, agricultural, plant and commercial vehicles with 134a refrigerant using our fully automatic charge station.  All work carried out by a fully qualified mechanic.

Enquiries to 07765604033 
                  01955606939
b.foubister@sky.com

----------

